# new to the site...suggestions??



## _sh00ter+ (Aug 12, 2008)

well i'm new to the site and never owned a pistol. a couple weeks ago my cousin and i decided to go to the gun retailer near by to take a look at pistols, since we're thinking about getting pistols for home defense and to carry while hunting. well, we went and looked at a couple pistols and i fell in love with the Sig P229 Equinox after i held it. i decided to take the "hand gun safety" test(california law before you can purchase a hand gun) and passed with flying colors and now am looking at getting a pistol(most likely a sig). im debating between the p220 equinox and the p229 equinox(eventhough i am gonna get both regaurdless xD) not sure if i should get the p229 and get the p220 later or vice versa. im leaning more towards the p229 because i dont feel like im ready for a .45 apc...well id like some opinons between the two...thanks for looking...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd only suggest going with the P229 in 9mm for the expense of the ammo for practice. If you plan on carrying as a BACKUP for hunting, either will do. If you plan on pistol hunting, anything in the big-game size range, I'd opt for a 44Mag revolver.

Both the 229 and 220 are excellent guns. Pricey, but worth the money for most of their owners. The 45ACP will run you almost twice as much money as the 9mm ammo to shoot currently.

Both, with modern JHP ammo, are fine vs 2-legged predators...

JW


----------



## _sh00ter+ (Aug 12, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I'd only suggest going with the P229 in 9mm for the expense of the ammo for practice. If you plan on carrying as a BACKUP for hunting, either will do. If you plan on pistol hunting, anything in the big-game size range, I'd opt for a 44Mag revolver.
> 
> Both the 229 and 220 are excellent guns. Pricey, but worth the money for most of their owners. The 45ACP will run you almost twice as much money as the 9mm ammo to shoot currently.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply...im going to the range later on today and hopfully they have both the p220 and p229 so i can rent them....im planning on getting all the barrels for the p229(.357sig from sig sauer and 9mm from barsto and a 9mm magazine) thats if i decide to get the p229 first..:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would also recommend the P229 for the reasons mentioned by _JeffWard_.

-Jeff-


----------

